# New R4512 outfeed table



## chirpfarm (Jan 30, 2012)

So I've been wanting a better outfeed table for my Ridgid R4512 than the one I'd thrown together. Space is at a premium in my single stall garage, so it needed to be collapsible. The concrete in the garage is badly heaved, so the support legs needed to be adjustable. Below is what I came up with. 3/4" MDF framed & supported w/ maple. I still need to re-route the miter slots and add some support framing underneath, but I'm pretty happy with how it turned out so far. Any advice before I go and seal it?









The underside still need some more bracing, but broom handle clamps on the legs connect to the blocks already there.









When collapsed it is pretty compact.
















The clamp-legs with the sliding inner leg won't support me sitting on them, but they should work well for outfeed and easy adjustability. If it comes to it, I can fix the inner leg in place with some bolts and be done with it.

The next phase of the makeover will be updating the makeshift router table, but that will have to wait until I get some projects on "The List" completed.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Excellent! Nice and big, and very well constructed. That should serve you well. :thumbsup:


----------



## chirpfarm (Jan 30, 2012)

knotscott said:


> Excellent! Nice and big, and very well constructed. That should serve you well. :thumbsup:


Thanks! I wanted it big enough that 8' boards wouldn't be so tempted to fall off the end. Any advice on how to seal the top? I was going to use some water-based polyacrylic because I have some on hand and then cover that with paste wax. Is there a better way of doing this? I just want a smooth, hard finish, not terribly worried about a nice gloss; its only mdf.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

That looks great. Well done! There was a FWW article about finishing shop jigs, sleds and tables like this. For MDF they recommended glue sizing (50/50 glue and water) for the edges, which are more absorbent, then shellac to seal the whole thing. You will want a light sand and recoat on the top to smooth it out then paste wax.


----------



## MrSamNC (Sep 24, 2012)

Very nice. I just purchased this saw and like the idea very much.


----------



## mikemccloskey (Sep 27, 2012)

Very nice. Its hard to tell from the pics but it looks like your table is hanging from your back fence rail. Is that the case? Have you had any issues with that? I was thinking about doing that, but wondered if it would be too much weight for the rail to handle.


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

what about a clear topcoat? something like automotive clear. or color if that is want you want.


----------



## chirpfarm (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'd looked at a bunch of different designs before going this way, and it seemed as though most hung them off the back rail somehow. I didn't have any problems with the first version of this, but after hanging the second one I've noticed my fence dragging on one of the wings a little bit. I think I just need to adjust the wing a bit and I'll be fine; I might have pulled it out of alignment mounting the new fence. If you're thinking about making one for this saw, don't make it too long; I'd made the first one a couple inches longer and when I used the portable base it would sometimes drag on my upheaved concrete.


----------



## jaydawg74 (Nov 24, 2011)

Very Nicely done Chipfarm. I like that you can fold yours up! I was going to do the same with mine, but since I don't move my saw around, I came up with something a little different. 


If you're looking to make your own, check out my thread on my outfeed table for the R4512. 
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/my-ridgid-r4512-table-saw-outfeed-36414/


----------

